# TUNA & GREEN GRAPE SALAD



## NorthernWinos (Jun 22, 2007)

BIG PIG roast tomorrow.....what to bring, BESIDES MANY BOTTLES OF WINE??? 


~~~~~~~~~~~TUNA &amp; GREEN GRAPE PASTA SALAD~~~~~~~~~~~~


1-16 oz PACKAGE MEDIUM PASTA SHELLS
Cook according to directions...ADD: 2 TBOIL to water


Drain, rinse under cold water, drain,sprinkle 2-3 TB LEMON JUICE over pasta


3-8 oz CANS TUNA [Albacore or flake] Drained... Toss into pasta
2# GREEN GRAPES cut in halves..toss 


2-3 cups MAYONNAISE
2 tsp GARLIC SALT
2 tsp WHITE PEPPER...use white...for the flavor


Mix together and chill.........Quick and easy









*The original recipe a friend used in her catering business...she used ROSAMARINA pasta [shaped like rice] and small CHICKEN CUBES


----------



## grapeman (Jun 22, 2007)

I had to read that one twice NW. At first I was thinking you were using little immature green grapes. It sounds much better when I realized it was those green seedless grapes you buy in the store.


----------



## jobe05 (Jun 22, 2007)

appleman said:


> I had to read that one twice NW. At first I was thinking you were using little immature green grapes. It sounds much better when I realized it was those green seedless grapes you buy in the store.




Thats funny Appleman, I thought the same thing and had to read it again once I figured out she was using green "Ripe" grapes.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 22, 2007)

*Beautiful Salad...NW.*
*I'm making garlic shrimp with white wine (lots)lemon butter sauce with parmesan cheese, red pepper flakes, fresh parsley, over linguine with green onion and garlic bread. *

*Yummy and loaded!!!!! Ramona*








_*Got to simmer it down for a while......cheezy, winey, spicy and shrimpy!!! Then probably add more wine



*_

_*Ramona*_*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry about the confusion on the grapes...Guess I should be more specific when on a grape and winemaking Forum...
Ramona....Looks like a nice meal....so many good things to eat in this country...we are very fortunate.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 22, 2007)

I think PWP, NW, And Ramona should all be the next food network stars!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2007)

JWMINNESOTA said:


> I think PWP, NW, And Ramona should all be the next food network stars!




And don't forget Waldo and Masta for the shows with barbeque and boils. I gain weight just reading the forum


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 23, 2007)

Appleman I was not forgetting the culinary skills of Masta and Waldo...but man we talkin T.V. here, now you put them three gals on channel 1 , and Masta and Waldoon channel 2..well...no ones gonna watch channel 2 no matter what there cookin!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 23, 2007)

The BIG PIG ROAST was great, 
The salad was a hit.
Driving 140 miles to see old friends...
Was priceless.


Waking up, getting readyand leaving before 6 AM to fit 5 stops in before the party was okay when you are greeted with this...













Remembering the 'Good Old Days' was fun...the only good about the 'Good Old Days' is we weren't old then.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 23, 2007)

NW, _*these*_ Are the Good Old Days!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm glad you made it to the Pig Roast even if it was at the next farm over



. How is the rain doing- letting up yet?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 24, 2007)

We had a few dry days...but sweaty...Really been hot and hummid....


Yesterday we got .31 rain before sunrise, rainbow...... then 90*...doesn't sound hot to you southerners....We just have to acclimatize.


Rain chances for the next few days...no complaints...


----------

